# Knights of the Old Republic 2 - Crashing!



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

I recently purchased Starwars: Knights of the Old Republic 2, it is brand new as I bought it from HMV. The CD's are flawless, not a single visible scratch.

So I start to play, and every now and again the game would crash. It would just completely freeze, so I would Ctrl + Alt + Del, select Task Manager and trying to end the Knights of the Old Republic 2 process wouldn't do anything, I would have to end the Dr Watson program error process to close the game.

This used to happen every half hour or hour, and I could bite my tongue and accept it, but now it is happening every minute.

I have tried to reinstall the game to a seperate directory but I still get the same problems.

I've changed my resolution, refresh rate, detail level, everything I can think of but nothing seems to do it.

Any help would be appreciated.

Also it might have something to do with this error, after inserting the game CD into the CD drive, selecting "Game" to start the game, I get a message:
_____________________________________________________________________
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords: swkotor2.exe - No Disk

There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR3.

|Cancel| |Try Again| |Continue|
_____________________________________________________________________

If i hit Cancel or Continue the game just starts normally, but if I hit Try Again the error message just reappears.

I've e-mailed the Lucas Arts techincal support but haven't got a reply.

Any help on this would be great.

Thanks.

Daniel


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed the 1.0b official patch?
http://support.lucasarts.com/patches/kotor2.htm

Check the System Requirements here http://yodashelpdesk.lucasarts.com/...3680&pos=Windows%20XP&top=System+Requirements

If the game is crashing after playing for a while, it could be your Power Supply Unit is letting you down. You can check your PSU readings with Everest Home Edition, free from www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en

Post back with your system specs and the PSU readings from Everest.


----------



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

I had updated the game using the Patch facility that comes with the Game, however just make sure I also downloaded and installed that update.

Attatched is a complete report about my computer made using EVEREST.

Also attatched is a screenshot of what I get when I tell the game to scan my hardware to make sure I have the necessary requirements. On the back of the box it says my graphics card is suitable and I do have the latest version of my graphics driver, I even uninstalled, downloaded and reinstalled the make sure!

Also attatched is a copy of my DxDiag report.

Thanks again.

Daniel.


----------



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

bump :dead:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The reports look ok, but the attached image says your graphics drivers are out of date.

You need to uninstall your graphics drivers, reboot and install the Detonator Driver v45.23 for WinXP/2K
www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=3492


----------



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

But thats telling me to install an NVidia graphics driver, whereas I have an ATI Radeon card. :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I was looking at the blue text in the SWKotOR2 System Information window.

Latest Win2K drivers for ATI Radeon 9200SE
ATI Catalyst 5.8, 17-Aug-2005 
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1159


----------



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

I have the latest drivers for my graphics card, I even uninstalled, restarted, downloading and reinstalled. Nothing...


----------



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

I can't find the support desk for the European version of this product either.

:sayno:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I couldn't find a European contact number, but LucasArts don't offer very good support anyway.

This is their Win2k FAQ page for the game
http://yodashelpdesk.lucasarts.com/...id=3677&pos=Windows%202000&top=Error+Messages


----------



## Paul Stavanger (Sep 27, 2004)

In my experience, it's one of the buggiest games I've ever played. Couldn't even be bothered to finish playing it first time. Far too many games are released unfinished these days. But anyway, I know this is not a very practical post, but I wanted to let you know that loads and loads of people have problems with this game and reliability issues, they seem to be almost spontaneous half the time with an indeterminate cause.

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? Just a thought...


----------



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah I did.

Due to recent computer screw up I had to reformat. I've started the game again and i'll see if I crash when I hit the same spot.


----------

